# Gentoo bricht beim Start ab...

## Dubhe

Hi. 

Ich bin hier der neue und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage.

Habe heute das erste mal Gentoo installiert (nach dem Handbuch mit den 10 Schritten) und hab mich durchgekämpft.

Hat auch soweit alles geklappt bis nach dem Neustart.

Rechner bootet, Gentoo lädt --> dann laufen ein paar Meldungen durch und danach ist Stille. Schwarzer Bildschirm, keine Geräusche.

Auf keinem sonstigem Terminal oder (Strg-Alt-F10) irgendwelche Ausgaben.   :Shocked: 

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann man den Bootprozess soweit abändern in dem man ein paar Parameter ändert das er nach und nach startet so

das man sieht wann er mit einer Fehlermeldung abbricht? 

und wenn ja: 

Kann man dann irgendwie in das System kommen und das reparieren oder muß ich von vorne anfangen mit dem Handbuch?

Wäre auch nicht das Problem, ich probier gerne was aus, allerdings weiß ich ja nicht woran der Fehler liegen könnte. 

Von daher kann ich das bestimmt noch hundertmal machen   :Laughing: 

Edit:

Hab noch was rausgefunden:

Also Gentoo startet ganz normal, bis auf keine Bildausgabe. Ich kann mich auch einloggen.

Wenn ich Befehle in die Tastatur tippe wie reboot oder init 6 dann macht er das auch.

Ich hab aber trotzdem kein Bild. Schon doof...

Allerdings habe ich auch keine Idee wie ich das lösen könnte.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

hört sich nach falscher Auflösung an oder Treiber für den Xorgserver nicht richtig.

Falls du einen 2 Linuxrechner hast könnte man per ssh schauen, aber das muss auch noch installiert werden und ohne Bild ginge da nur wieder in chroot und da alles installieren. 

Aber chroot wie in der Installanleitung beschrieben würd ich eh mal machen so könntest du auch unter /var/log schauen.

Sind halt einfach zu wenig Fakten um sich da ein Bild zumachen

----------

## Dubhe

Hat sich erledigt. Habe es noch mal gemacht und diesmal auch daran gedacht die Videotreiber in den Kernel mit zu packen.

Funktioniert einwandfrei.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das ist jeden schon einmal passiert. ;D

----------

## tomk

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

